# warranty news?



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Any news on Nissan extended warranty options yet?


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

I just bought 2 years extra for mine (to take it to 5) if thats what you mean..


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

davidd said:


> I just bought 2 years extra for mine (to take it to 5) if thats what you mean..


Well go on then...spill the beans!

How much, where from etc ???


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I hope they are quicker in sending the documentation than they were to those of us who bought the 3 year servicing package on the 2011. Still received absolutely bugger all 6 months after paying.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats nothing - I still haven't had amended pages to the warranty and service schedule following the increase in permitted tranny and engine oil temps - my car is 2 years old next week!

D


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it was about £1k..... from the dealer


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Two years £1k is that nissan dealers ? sounds too good to be true


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

If that's from a dealer and for two years that's awesome!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it as good as the original warranty though?

My Range Rover had manufacturer warranty for 3 years, then after that the one from the dealer cost £700 per year and was not a Land Rover one. It was actually a third party one suppied by the dealer... with a lot more exclusions. Like you have to pay a diagnostic fee before any work was done every time.

Seemed dodgy to me as it was made to sound like an extended manufacturer one when sold.

If Nissan is a real manufacturer backed scheme to five years that's very, very good in my opinion for the price.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

davidd said:


> I think it was about £1k..... from the dealer


That would be astonishgly good (even if plus VAT) and well, well worth it. Would make resale values rock solid for a few more years too.

Could we confirm independently perhaps any other 09/early adopters?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh and how strict are they if you Cobb'd haha - Bell Housing fix would be worth that alone - unless they are now really confident in long term reliability from rest of world?


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

I've asked for clarification and will let you know


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Oh and how strict are they if you Cobb'd haha - Bell Housing fix would be worth that alone - unless they are now really confident in long term reliability from rest of world?


That's what i'm thinking Rog. Was down at Litchfield's the other day and had 'a bit of play' in the prop shaft so bell housing is a worry.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

My HPC recently told me that he thought it would be in the region of £2500 for 12 months as one for their (Navara I think) is £1200. I hope it is £1000 for 2 years but I believe that it's probably an insurance based warranty with exclusions or if a Nissan warranty then they will not be so tolerant of mods as they have been in the first 3 years. Has anyone bought an 09 car from an HPC since March this year as I assume they would have provided 12 months warranty and the remaining factory warranty would have less than this.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

cant see it being £2500, the one on my Aston Martin Vantage was £1200


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

To be fair, it could be anything.

I hope Nissan have the foresight to strengthen the prices of second hand GTRs with a decent full spec, no quibble extended warranty.

If they do then ownership of 3+ year old GTRs becomes safer for many folks who may be thinking of buying one.

It would be a shame if Nissan didnt see the importance of maintaining the strong image that they have created for the GTR and undermined older models.

Porsche for instance have been careful to provide strong extended warranties (albeit not as good as they once were) for their older models which keeps residuals up and maintains the ethos of the brand.

Let's see what they come up with...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

For comparison, Porsche warranties are here:

Reassurance from Porsche - Porsche Service | Porsche

The cost is a little over £1k per year, but the great thing was they can be extended provided the car is under 9 years and 125k miles. I extended one on my GT2 for several years until it had the Ruf conversion, which made it pointless, as Ruf provided a 2 year full warranty themselves on the engine/drivetrain.

I'd be amazed if Nissan did a 2 year extension for £1k, it'd be the bargain of the century. It'd only need one minor issue to pay for itself.

In the US though of course they get amazingly different offers. The car comes with a 3 year overall warranty, but a 5 year drivetrain warranty. They also sell up to 7 year warranties with the car when new!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> To be fair, it could be anything.
> 
> I hope Nissan have the foresight to strengthen the prices of second hand GTRs with a decent full spec, no quibble extended warranty.
> 
> ...


Hear hear - will be on to WLMG tomorrow as would upgrade now at current prices just to ensure second hand value if/when I do upgrade (oh for an R36). Up to £1,500 seems fair for a car that was £55K inline with the Porsche ones. Problem is the cost of spares but if the 'real' cost comes down due to higher volumes etc then it would be an inspired move by Nisaan to offer rock solid warranty with sensible policies around drive train etc for Cobb Stage 2 and Y Pipe/Exhaust mod people.


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Right it is their own not Nissan, my silly assumption I think. Anyway I'll be there on Friday so I shall get some specifics....


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

WLMG quoted me £2500 for 12 months via a 3rd party warranty scheme when I bought my GTR from them last week. That's madness.

They thought Nissan UK will start making details of their extended scheme available in Q1 2012.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the Nissan item will be relatively pricey but it needs to surface soon with the first cars passing the 3 year mark, at the start of April 2012.

I suspect the price will be driven mostly by the high cost of fixing failures, rather than high probability of occurrence.

Personally I've no issue with owning an out of warranty car.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

If only we were all members of a club whose committee regularly talk to Nissan. *whistles*


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

scampbird said:


> If only we were all members of a club whose committee regularly talk to Nissan. *whistles*


Too cryptic for me


----------



## vxr8man (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been lurking for a while and thought I ought to register, if nothing else to stop being tempted by offers of trips to disneyland...

anyway... I am interested in the warranty side of things as am thinking of buying a GTR but want it to be under warranty while I own it which would be for a year - 18 months.

with this in mind I went on the nissan website, went on the warranty section and got a quote for extended GTR warranty. I used a numberplate from a car shown in an ad and it filled in the car details automatically I then entered value mileage etc and it gave me a price of about £860 for 1 year for the top level cover (claim limit of up to value of car)

I then read the FAQ's and it says their warranty doesn't cover GTR's but i'm wondering if this is correct as a. it let me select the correct car based on the reg number and b. £860 seems a lot for 1 year if it WASN'T warranty for something like a gtr. admittedly I didn't check how much it costs for a Micra lol !

has anyone actually rung and checked with Nissan ? this thing online let me go through to payment stage so it seemed to be accepting the car etc. 1 year was only option though....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

An official GTR scheme is on the way

I'd chat with some owners and an independent GTR specialist, if you are concerned about robustness or costs to fix


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Might as well put your money on the GG's, for all the good it will do you.
In law, goods must function for "a reasonable period of time". Given factors such as intended purpose and purchase price, and keeping religiously to the Nissan imposed service schedule (which is excessive), I would say the reasonable period of time is 10 years or 100k miles. The stated 3 years or 60k miles is tosh, in law. The minimum they can assure no problems. On current use, my GTR will have covered 50k miles in 10 years. If the engine, gearbox, or something else critical to the functioning of the product, fails, I don't fancy Nissan's chances. Normally, and I mean normally (covers a multitude of sins), a good will gesture is in order.

Save ya money people. They make money on every one sold.


----------

